# Worming sheep. Help please



## rowan666 (26 April 2018)

I've recently bought a hebridean ewe with two lambs at foot (about 2 months old) the ewe is around 4 years old and seems to be quite thin under her fleece, can anybody recommend the best wormer to use please. I did ask the guy I bought them from but the subject was quickly avoided so I'm assuming they have never wormed her, I've tried looking on line and it's a minefield! Any other sheep keeping tips also appreciated as I am totally new to this!


----------



## Cecile (26 April 2018)

I use Oramec but as you only have 3 to worm this is the most cost effective way to do it as most wormers for sheep comes in large volumes (It will probably go out of date way before you can use even half the container)

You phone a livestock/farming vet, you tell them roughly how much they weigh and ask them to leave a syringe of wormer for each of them at the reception, they will take it for a large bottle and measure it out for you and leave 3 syringes ready for administration

It is also possible that the lambs have dragged her down but as the man who sold them avoided the worming question I would go with worming, you could also do a worm count at a later date this is fairly straight forward with a small flock of sheep

I am happy if anyone has any better idea/solution


----------



## Cecile (26 April 2018)

If she is dirty around her tail she will need to be dagged out and watch for any scouring from any of them, keep their backsides clean especially at this time of year

I have a book called an Introduction to Keeping Sheep by Jane Upton and Dennis Soden, I've had it years but it covers most things you would need at present, see if you can find a second hand copy (Any problems send me any old address via PM and I will lend you my copy) its pretty basic/useful info which is all you need at this stage


----------



## rabatsa (27 April 2018)

New sheep onto clean land I would get the vet to dispense some Zolvix or the other newer drug so that you clean the sheep out.  Then when you need to worm at a later date see if you can get some off a friendly farmer.


----------

